# Move to Winnipeg



## Gibjam (Sep 6, 2013)

Looking for a little help and advice and any given appreciated. I am considering a move to Winnipeg with my wife and young children, due to work. Having researched the internet I get a mixed bag and just want to get some advice from those living/working there. I currently live in London and wondered how it compared. I am planning a trip there in the next month to see the city. What neighbour hoods are good and those not so? Also interested in towns just outside the city limit but within commuting distance.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You cannot/must not compare Winnipeg to London. Your trip will tell you why.


----------



## Gibjam (Sep 6, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> You cannot/must not compare Winnipeg to London. Your trip will tell you why.


Thank you Auld Yin for replying so quick. I am not expecting Winnipeg to be anything like London I was leaning toward the crime stats and whether its any worse than other cities like London.

What I really want to know is where's a good place to set up camp. My trip will be only a week long and half will be spent with employer but want to get out and have a look for myself. I was hoping to be based further West but this is where my posting is.


----------



## Gibjam (Sep 6, 2013)

megstar95 said:


> Hi there
> I moved to Canada 5 yrs ago from London.....so exciting times ahead for you. Auld Yin is correct in saying the Peg is not London but its still a great place. If your comming out for a recci trip I can help you with looking at areas to live, schools etc.
> Look forward to hearing from you


Thanks Gray,

Once I have dates for the trip I will message you through your site.

James


----------



## daveymc31 (Oct 14, 2012)

Gibjam said:


> Looking for a little help and advice and any given appreciated. I am considering a move to Winnipeg with my wife and young children, due to work. Having researched the internet I get a mixed bag and just want to get some advice from those living/working there. I currently live in London and wondered how it compared. I am planning a trip there in the next month to see the city. What neighbour hoods are good and those not so? Also interested in towns just outside the city limit but within commuting distance.
> 
> Thanks


If I were you stay clear of Winnipeg it's low wages the lowest in Canada and winter is 6 months long if your here to make money go to Edmonton ,Calgary ,Vancouver if your here to just chill out with family and just survive then its ok


----------



## Gibjam (Sep 6, 2013)

daveymc31 said:


> If I were you stay clear of Winnipeg it's low wages the lowest in Canada and winter is 6 months long if your here to make money go to Edmonton ,Calgary ,Vancouver if your here to just chill out with family and just survive then its ok


Thanks Davey.

What is it you do for a living? I am a QS in the UK but would be coming to Canada to carry out Estimating. I haven't agreed a package with he company, and not exactly what sort of figure I should be looking for but as long as I can support my family and have a comfortable lifestyle then that's fine. Not looking to earn a fortune it more quality of life I am after. Are you still in Peg? Where is good areas to check out for accommodation? I would prefer to be outside the city but within easy commute. I am coming out in the next month as the company is flying me out following an interview in the UK, so want to check out as much of the city I can.

How long have you been in Canada and do you see yourself staying for the long term. I need a bigger home as my family has outgrown our current one, so why not another country.

James


----------



## daveymc31 (Oct 14, 2012)

Gibjam said:


> Thanks Davey.
> 
> What is it you do for a living? I am a QS in the UK but would be coming to Canada to carry out Estimating. I haven't agreed a package with he company, and not exactly what sort of figure I should be looking for but as long as I can support my family and have a comfortable lifestyle then that's fine. Not looking to earn a fortune it more quality of life I am after. Are you still in Peg? Where is good areas to check out for accommodation? I would prefer to be outside the city but within easy commute. I am coming out in the next month as the company is flying me out following an interview in the UK, so want to check out as much of the city I can.
> 
> ...


----------



## luvcanada369 (Dec 22, 2014)

it looks like you posted this last year, so it's probably too late now for my reply to have any bearing, but I am a Canadian, living in Winnipeg for the last 20 years. I'm originally from Quebec and have also lived in Holland and the US. Winnipeg is really not that bad. As for neighbourhoods, I would try for the Wolseley area, St James, Charleswood, Fort Rouge, st boniface if you don't mind french people, lol! tuxedo, st vital, maybe even transcona area for cheap housing, family area, but far away (by Winnipeg standards) from the center of the city. 

Places to avoid, in my opinion (and I hope I don't get sued for saying this... it's just my honest opinion) is the North end, Weston, and the downtown area (no no no) 

Osbourne and Corydon village are nice if youre single, or coupled with no kids and like to go out and party a lot. Generally safe. 

Winnipeg is mostly a safe and friendly city. There are certain areas you should avoid, but I'm not sure it's so much the areas as it is, "who you know". I have an aunt who lives in the "North end" a stereotypically "bad" area of town, but who loves it and finds her neighbours friendly and helpful. So it just depends. 

If you have kids, I would suggest St James or St vital or St Boniface. Charleswood, Tuxedo (if youre rich).


----------



## Gibjam (Sep 6, 2013)

luvcanada369 said:


> it looks like you posted this last year, so it's probably too late now for my reply to have any bearing, but I am a Canadian, living in Winnipeg for the last 20 years. I'm originally from Quebec and have also lived in Holland and the US. Winnipeg is really not that bad. As for neighbourhoods, I would try for the Wolseley area, St James, Charleswood, Fort Rouge, st boniface if you don't mind french people, lol! tuxedo, st vital, maybe even transcona area for cheap housing, family area, but far away (by Winnipeg standards) from the center of the city.
> 
> Places to avoid, in my opinion (and I hope I don't get sued for saying this... it's just my honest opinion) is the North end, Weston, and the downtown area (no no no)
> 
> ...


Thanks LuvCanada. I made the move and living in the South End of the City


----------

